
Skin cells might be used instead of eggs to make embryos - fmihaila
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/sep/13/skin-cells-instead-of-eggs-make-embryos-scientists-say
======
toomuchtodo
This is going to be huge for comoditizing IVF and drastically dropping the
cost.

No more having to stim ovaries for them to overproduce eggs for retrieval
(with a long, large bore needle guided by ultrasound), which is the most
expensive part of the IVF protocol.

------
ender89
So you're saying Adam and Steve have a chance?

